# SRAM Cargo P5 source question



## kenkad (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello,
I have been trying to obtain a SRAM Cargo P5 geared hub (disk brake version only) and SRAM says these are not available in the USA. I have contacted a couple of P5 Cargo users and they are not interested in just selling the hub (say they are too hard to get). Does anyone have any suggestions on a source that is reasonably priced? SRAM Chicago says they are not interested in providing help.

In case anyone starts to suggest another geared hub, I need to explain that the P5 Cargo and a i-Motion 9 are sequenced and this is the only combination (using 1st, 3rd and 5th on the P5 Cargo) that give a linear gear change for 23 of the 27 possible gears. A regular P5 or an i-Motion 3 give nothing but redundant gears. Thanks for helping.
kenkad


----------



## Heise (Jun 26, 2009)

*source for SRAM P5 Cargo hub*

My source for the P5 Cargo hub is:

Traub Fahrzeugtechnik
www.take2move.de

The company is based in Germany. Christine was extraordinarily helpful, and may be reached via e-mail:

[email protected]

I am using this hub on a touring bicycle in combination with a Schlumpf Mountain Drive, giving me a range of 18-100 gear inches, all internal. I needed the heavy-duty hub to withstand the substantial torque of a 1:1 equivalent gear ratio. (I went this route vs. the Rohloff because I wanted a coaster brake.)

I have since purchased two more for use in other applications (including a tandem). Needless to say, I am very pleased.

Heise


----------



## kenkad (Jun 20, 2009)

Heise
Thank you for your great assistance. I will contact Christine by the email address you provided. If I have any difficulties, I will post here for your understanding. Again, thank you. Just as a curosity, where are you posting from. I am in the USA.
Kenkad


----------

